# What Does Anyone Know Anything About This Smoker/Grill? New Braunfels



## the dude abides (Apr 12, 2011)

A buddy of mine is moving and gave me this.  It's pretty rusty.  I'm trying to decide if it's worth saving.  It's heavy duty for sure.  It probably weighs a couple hundred pounds.  He said he only ever used it for griling by putting charcoal directly in the top.  Said he never used the firebox.














Looks like I got a new/old chimney starter too













This is access to the grates.  Not the firebox.







Here's the firebox down below.  Maybe this is meant to be wood fired?  Not sure how I'd dump a chimney of coals in here







Backside







Here you can kind of see the approx. 3"x3" hole from the top to the firebox below







Same shot a little wider







There are two grates in there.  The top one looks like it might be coated.

So if anyone knows anything about this grill/smoker, and what I should do with it, I'd appreciate any input.

Thanks!


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't know much about it but it sure looks like it's worth cleaning up. nice score IMO!


----------



## porked (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like a POS and you ought to ship it to me tomorrow.

Just kidding...I see a lot of possibilties with that. It's a good name, that I can tell you. I would make it a project and clean it up and see what happens. it is definitely a stick burner I would think. Nice find Dude!


----------



## fife (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like you can get some smoke out of it.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 13, 2011)

Jay

I think you should give it a steam cleaning and send it to me. The fact is that I can use it year around and you have a very limited window in the spring and summer.Nice score my friend


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 13, 2011)

Duder,I'd go ahead and keep it to restore just to add it to my stable


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2011)

Before you go to all the trouble of cleaning it up, why not just clean the top grate & smoke something. See how it turns out before you invest your time in restoring it.


----------



## callahan4life (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm with Al. Clean it up a little, smoke something. If you like it restore it. If you don't then restore it (or not) and then Craig List it. I know if I lived near you and you didn't want I would come get it in a second.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm with Al, Do a test run

Then a few tweaks if needed.

Then do your restore.

From where I'm sitting, it definitely has potential.

Keep us posted.


----------



## big twig (Apr 14, 2011)

It's an old New Braunfels El Dorado Smoker. Has it's issues like most inexpensive smokers but not a bad find for FREE! I found this old review with a picture of it brand new

http://www.epinions.com/content_60018953860

and also an old thread about what looks to be the newer version on this here site.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/53186/new-braunfels-el-dorado-grande


----------



## micmike (Apr 14, 2011)

I see steel wool and sandpaper in your future man.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 14, 2011)

Dude, try these links and see what you can find out

New Braunfels

Post about New Braunfels

Really don't tell you much but it appears that square design has been replaced by the Round Design, "New Braunfels Super Longhorn Deluxe Smoker"







Sorry couldn't help more


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice gang.  I'll check out those links.


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 14, 2011)

I would definalty try to restore it.  If nothing ele it will give you extra smoking room when you need it.


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Also would use a charcoal basket in it.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2011)

Dude, If all else fails..............herb garden.


----------

